# Thanksgiving in the woods



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2013)

My wife and I hitched the fifth wheel camper to the truck last week and headed out to Red Top Mountain State Park in N. GA. We were met there by family in 4 more RVs and we stayed the whole week. There were 22 of us that camoed and 20 more family members showed up Thursday for our Thanksgiving meal. We did three turkeys. Two in the two big easy oil-less fryers and one in oil. Here are some pics.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool! I love the empty table, then it's full!  Looks like a great time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2013)

That sounds like lots of fun!  I would enjoy something like that!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2013)

It's too cold where I live to do what you did.  But I have to say, it looks like the perfect Thanksgiving day celebration/get-together.  I love eating good food with great friends and family, especially in the woods.  Good job.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> It's too cold where I live to do what you did. But I have to say, it looks like the perfect Thanksgiving day celebration/get-together. I love eating good food with great friends and family, especially in the woods. Good job.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


 
Was 26 and snowed on Wednesday. Was not like where you are but was cold to us.

Thanks Y'all. It was a great time.


----------



## Addie (Dec 5, 2013)

Those pictures speak in volumes. Looks like a lot of fun. Me too PF. I know I would love doing that. I loved taking our GS camping every summer. Teaching them how to build campfires and cooking over them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 5, 2013)

Addie said:


> Those pictures speak in volumes. Looks like a lot of fun. Me too PF. I know I would love doing that. I loved taking our GS camping every summer. Teaching them how to build campfires and cooking over them.



I've always wanted to use the rotating turkey on a string technique, where you tied the ends of the drum stick to a horizontal stick, suspended by a single, heavy string, next to a fire's radiant heat.  Give the bird a spin every now and again to make sure it cooks all the say around.  Let gravity turn the bird for you.

I also want to try the hot rocks in the cavity method too.  So many things to try, such a short life in which to try them all.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 5, 2013)

Now that's some Thanksgiving celebration! I love that fancy pavilion type tent you had for everyone.

We used to to have the same kind of Thanksgiving years ago and they were the best of my lifetime. Here where I live, it's a really popular way to do it at Sycamore Canyon, near the beach.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 5, 2013)

Outstanding!  A round of applause to all of you.  In fact, your get-up with the party tent and all looks more elegant than our dinner for four at the in-house dining room table.  What a great memory for all of you to share - especially for the young-uns.  Thanks for sharing with us too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 5, 2013)

Bravo PM and all your family for putting together such a fine thanksgiving.  I bet the cousins and kids will remember this a long time.   I also think there was a Lot of planning and organizing to pull off such an event.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 5, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Bravo PM and all your family for putting together such a fine thanksgiving. I bet the cousins and kids will remember this a long time. I also think there was a Lot of planning and organizing to pull off such an event.


 
Thanks, yes lots of planning. Next month we all make Park reservations for next year. Five RVs this year, six or seven next year we hope.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 6, 2013)

Looks like a really fun way to celebrate.


----------

